# How much could I build a cross bike for?



## Young Un (14 Dec 2008)

Roughly how much do you think it would cost to build a cross bike with shimano sora or tiagra, and I think i would opt for a single front chainwheel. My parents want a rough idea, as my dad is due to retire soon I think they have decided it is a track bike or a cross bike, and so if they buy me the track bike, if you reckon i could do it cheaply I could build a cheap crosser that I would fund myself. I hope that makes sense.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## RedBike (14 Dec 2008)

Unless you already have most of the parts it will probably work out cheaper to buy one pre-built. 

Paul Milnes cycles and Planet-x's Uncle John are worth adding to your list if you're on a budget.


----------



## Young Un (14 Dec 2008)

Surely you can build a budget one for less than 600 pounds?

Steve


----------



## RedBike (14 Dec 2008)

The Paul Milnes Sora used to be under £500. 
http://www.paulmilnescycles.com/cross.htm
I think they're changing over models though. - Ring them they might have something. 


The Planet-x are often having sales. Just keep watching!


----------



## Young Un (14 Dec 2008)

The website doesn't look like it had been updated in ages due to the 2004 models that are listed on there. I will keep my eye out for the planet-x sales

Steve


----------



## yogi (14 Dec 2008)

You could try ebay. I bought a Ridley Crosswind with carbon forks, aheadset and bottom bracket for £70. 

Timing was part of the key to the low price as it was at the end of the season, so not may bidders. I basically manged to put a bike together for less than £300 using a mixture of old MTB parts from my garage, secondhand stuff and some new parts. The most expensive component was the STi levers; 105 at £90 new.

It's quite a good experience sourcing parts and then building up your machine just how you want it. I now have a bike that would cost around a grand new. Good luck with your project.


----------



## palinurus (14 Dec 2008)

Milnes bikes work out fairly good value. Their website is terrible, worth calling I'd suggest.


----------



## Young Un (14 Dec 2008)

Think I am going to keep a good eye on ebay come february/early march when people are getting rid of there used cross parts.

Steve


----------



## Dave5N (14 Dec 2008)

Steve: Is this too big?

Van Tuyl VT 340, black, 
top tube c - c 56 cm,
seat tube c- t 57 cm
carbon forks
Mavic aksium race rims, only 3 races old,
Michelin muds 2, only 3 races old, + a pair of green muds,
Shimano ultegra group, a little old but works fine.
Fitted V brakes, work better than frog legs. Have got frog leg brakes and will go with bike.
A nice tidy bike.
£325 ono.
Tel Alan......07896 977192 Tamworth


----------



## Young Un (14 Dec 2008)

Yup saw that on the wmccl forum aswell but it is too big. My giant has a seat tube of 55 and a 55cm top tube and that is just about the right size if not a tiny bit too big.

Steve


----------



## jpembroke (15 Dec 2008)

Planet X are flogging Uncle John's for £125 at the moment


----------



## Young Un (15 Dec 2008)

Right I am going to try and make a list for EVERYTHING I would need with prices. Some prices I will be left blank as don't know them. And feel free to make a recomendation for any of the parts.

Frame = around 130
Fork = around 100
Bottom Bracket = 11
Headset = ?
Bars = hopefully free
Stem = hopefully free
Saddle = hopefully free
Seatpost = hopefully free
Wheels = Askiums - 125
Cassette = sram - 24
Chain = 15
Tyres = 50 
Rear Mech = 30
Chainset = 50
Brake leavers (one sora one just a brake) = around 60?
Brakes = 35
Cables = 20
Pedals = 20

Total = 670
man that looks like a lot when you write out a list

Steve


----------



## Young Un (15 Dec 2008)

I just did it quickly on wiggle and got to 850 smakcers

Steve


----------



## jpembroke (15 Dec 2008)

So, you just planning to run a single chain ring up front then? (you only want one STi)

Everyone's got spare parts in their shed; worth asking around. You could probably loads of that stuff (bars, stem, saddle, seatpost etc) pretty cheap if you're not too fussy.

Frame: Planet X Uncle John (£125)

Forks: Planet X (£128 - bit pricey so worth haggling or looking elsewhere)

Wheels: I'd go with Aksiums - cheap and strong. I've raced on them for two seasons (same pair) and they've been great.

Brakes: It's worth going for wide profile cantis for the added mud clearance (Tektro CR520 or Frogglegs (see Zepnat.com)

Chainset: If you do decide on a double chainset, I recommend my Stronglight Impact 48/34. It's a bit 'old skool' (i.e. it uses a square taper BB) but it's very well made, light, and can be bought from Ribblecycles for £48. Bargain! The BB will only set you back about £12.

Shifters: I'd go with Tiagra. Better than Sora and 9 speed, too.

Mechs: Sora or Tiagra. Not much difference really. Old 105 is better.

Cassette: Get a cheap SRAM 11-28 MTB cassette - all the gears you'll ever need.


----------



## Young Un (15 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the advise - I really need a job to fund all of this. I phoned speed cycles in bromsgrove and they've got nothing going

Steve


----------



## Young Un (15 Dec 2008)

Just looking at some forks and I am getting confused by what it means when it says that they are intergrated? What type of fork do I need to be able to use a normal stem set up?

Steve


----------



## palinurus (15 Dec 2008)

A complete bike will generally work out cheaper than building one. Building one is a good idea if you either want a particular build and are willing to pay a bit extra for it or if you already have parts or can get them cheap (you might be able to find someone selling a road bike cheaply that you can strip the groupset from, you might be able to sell on the frame and brakes and stuff you can't use- although it'll be easier to find an S/H cross bike).

Make sure your club know you are looking (I guess you've done this already)

If you are going for a single chainring you'll need to add some cash for chainguides- a lot are carbon so they cost a bit. Salsa cycles used to do aluminium ones.


----------



## Young Un (15 Dec 2008)

Club don't know I am loking yet as I am not sure if I am gonna build this bike yet. I am not very good at cross but I enjoy it. However come the track season everyone at the club thinks that I will do well in that, and so parents wouldn't mind giving me money towards something that I am definately going to stick at/ be good at.

Steve


----------



## RedBike (15 Dec 2008)

I can't belive i'm putting you off the CX bike but in some ways it does make more sense to buy a track bike. 

There's not that many CX races left this season (There may be a few summer ones in your local area.) So after another 2 /3 races the bike could end up sat in the garage all year. 

There's nothing stopping you continuing CX racing using your existing MTB with your new tyres. Ok, you'll never be truely competative, but if you're enjoying yourself then does it really matter what position you finsih in?


----------



## Dave5N (15 Dec 2008)

Steve, did you ride the track last year?


----------



## jpembroke (16 Dec 2008)

Young Un said:


> Just looking at some forks and I am getting confused by what it means when it says that they are intergrated? What type of fork do I need to be able to use a normal stem set up?
> 
> Steve



Some frames (e.g. new Kinesis) have integrated headsets (bearings sit in the actual headtube of the frame) and some frames (e.g. Planet X) have conventional headsets (bearings sit in cups pressed into the frame). The former is easier to install (requires no tools) but the latter is - in my opinion - stronger and more durable.

You will need forks to match i.e. if you get a frame with integrated headset you'll need integrated forks. If not, you'll need standard/conventional forks.


----------



## Young Un (16 Dec 2008)

Dave5N said:


> Steve, did you ride the track last year?



Nope


----------



## Dave5N (16 Dec 2008)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to try it and see if you like it before you buy a bike?


----------



## Young Un (16 Dec 2008)

Yup it would - I am not going to be buying either for a little while, I am just planning in advanced so when my parents say, right buy a bike I can know exactly what I want.

Steve


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Dec 2008)

you can pick up cross bikes 2nd hand for very little cash. much cheaper than any build.
check the STW small ads. Crossers (and pseudo crossers) come up all the time


----------



## mr-marty-martin (18 Dec 2008)

my paul mines with fulcrum kysruim wheels, and campag groupset all in great condition, for the bargin price of £50


----------



## mr-marty-martin (18 Dec 2008)

that pic hasnt got the good set of wheels on by the way, forgot to mentoin i got 2 sets, the ones on in the pic are mavic cosmos


----------



## KINGCUTTER (19 Jan 2009)

*just finished this build*

Came in around 500 quid


----------



## mr-marty-martin (19 Jan 2009)

nice bike

but its not dirty enough


----------



## Dave5N (19 Jan 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> nice bike
> 
> but its not dirty enough



ANd too many bottle cages.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (19 Jan 2009)

damm you beat me too it...


----------



## Dave5N (19 Jan 2009)

People in glass houses...


----------



## KINGCUTTER (20 Jan 2009)

Dave5N said:


> ANd too many bottle cages.




So you guys dont drink when you go out on a training run.


----------



## Dave5N (20 Jan 2009)

SOHF?


----------



## jpembroke (20 Jan 2009)

KINGCUTTER said:


> So you guys dont drink when you go out on a training run.



If you seriously want to race 'cross then you have to get used to training for 1 hour at a high intensity and not stopping for a drink. Believe me, you won't have opportunity or inclination to drink in races. My 'cross training circuit takes me just under an hour and I never take a drink on it. Also, I do hard hill running sessions for up to 90 minutes and don't take a drink. You just don't need it for high intensity, relatively short session.

If you are using the 'cross bike as a road bike then that's a different matter.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (20 Jan 2009)

lol, that was when i just baught mine, you'll be glad to hear its gone now


----------



## KINGCUTTER (20 Jan 2009)

jpembroke said:
 

> If you seriously want to race 'cross then you have to get used to training for 1 hour at a high intensity and not stopping for a drink. Believe me, you won't have opportunity or inclination to drink in races. My 'cross training circuit takes me just under an hour and I never take a drink on it. Also, I do hard hill running sessions for up to 90 minutes and don't take a drink. You just don't need it for high intensity, relatively short session.
> 
> If you are using the 'cross bike as a road bike then that's a different matter.



I also go to work on it and go for weekend spins I had no intention of keeping it on in a race.


----------



## palinurus (20 Jan 2009)

Mine also has a now-you-see-it-now-you-don't bottlecage. Sometimes I like to just get out and explore bridleways.


----------



## Dave5N (20 Jan 2009)

KINGCUTTER said:


> I also go to work on it and go for weekend spins I had no intention of keeping it on in a race.




SOHF?


----------

